# A different slant on the driver shortage



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some of the comments are quite illuminating too.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, good points. Bit like retirement being furloughed.

Ray.


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures (Sep 11, 2021)

"Playback on other websites has been disabled by the video owner".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just cluck play on yt


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures (Sep 11, 2021)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Just cluck play on yt


Still not working.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It just worked for me, and others have watched it so no idea why you can't, here's a fresh link


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Vintage RV Adventures said:


> Still not working.


You need to click "watch on Youtube"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just testing how yours does.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, must be a setting when peeps upload.


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures (Sep 11, 2021)

The user will have unticked the box that allows embedding on other websites.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I couldn't remember the actual setting, I suppose there must be a reason for it but providing a way around it makes it a bit pointless.

If you still didn't manage to watch it search for

"UK's Truck Driver's Shortage - An Immigrant's POV"


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I managed it 

His main reasoning is that many immigrants did not bother/forgot/did not know how to apply for "pre settled" or "settled" status after Brexit. Now those people are not allowed in to work here. He tells us that working in GB is great and that he is treated much better here, as a truck driver, than he is in other countries and he mentions Germany as an example.
He also tells us that prices in our supermarkets are cheaper than they are in Romania, his wages are better here and so he does not understand people when they say it is too expensive to live in GB.
Seems like a lovely guy and we need more of people like him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He has a lot of followers on his channel.


----------

